# Fog Light Options of 1995 HB



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

*double, please delete*

Truck is 1995 XE 2WD with 3.0L.
What are people using for fog lights? I noticed there might be a small area next to the bumper signal lights where factory fog lights go? 
The lighting on my truck really suck compared to my wife's car. She has factory HIDs and fog lights on her Mazda6.

Rice


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I've used fog lights on my 87 hardbody and it sucked. It just lit up 20 feet of what's in front of me. I'd seriously consider driving lights as they illuminate further. Are your headlights 45/65watt? If they're the same wattage as the 95 Pathfinders I'd go with driving lights. 

My Dad's 87 Ford Bronco II has brighter headlights than my 95 Pathfinder! What a joke! 

Now that I've mentioned it... I'm gonna ask a question in the Pathfinder forum.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You're on the right track Riceking. If you want fog lights, use the in-bumper units from a 95 or older Pathfinder. You'll need the the brackets and all the other hardware you can find and get the switch and wiring. It will fit right into your truck. The brackets seem to be the hard part. Most junkyards sell the bracket with the fog light and most of the fog lights are gone. I was lucky enough to find a pair of lights, with brackets, on eBay.

This is also a good time to replace those ugly orange turn signals for some nice clear ones.


----------



## miguel (Dec 4, 2006)

*light swap*

they make a kit to swap your reg. light to halogen this might be another idea


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Try replacing your stock headlights first. You may be surprised just how dim the old ones can get even if they're not burned out. It made a huge difference for me, and didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

1st off, I installed the Sylvania Performance HLs and they made a huge difference, I also installed some AIP fog/driving lights next to the turn signals looks real close to factory (just a little bigger). they werent hard to install, took about 4 hrs just because I took my time with them. remove the bumper and you will see what your up against. as far as the trim piece, just cut off the length of the light and your golden.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You can put fog or driving lights anywhere you want with a little thinking and a drill...


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm using Proburners. They are technically for off-road only, as they're 55 watt halogens. But I only use them in fog, or on 2 lane highways. I have the brushguard mounts, but they are easy to install just about anywhere you can drill a small hole. The small size hides a very bright light.


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hella FF50

Kick ass lights, fit into the space next to the turn signals. I had to "fabricate" a bracket for them though. Got a piece of 1 1/2"x 1 1/2" angle iron, cut one side of it, so it was angle iron on one half, and flat stock on the other half, drilled two holes that matched the bumper bolts, and put it inbetween the bumper and the frame, worked perfect. Don't actually have any pictures, but I'll try to get you some. FF50 comes in both a fog and a driving patter, I have the fogs, and they are nearly as good downrange as a good low beam, and have about 160 degrees of coverage.

I also have a set of Hella FF1000 driving lights mounted using a piece of angle iron and bolts going through the front license plate holes. FF1000s are mounted above the bumper, and are a driving beam.

My lighting is excellent, especially when I turn on all 370 watts. (65w for each high beam, 65w for each fog, and 55w for each driving)

Questions? Give me a shout


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Where'd you find 65W H3 bulbs?


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

The Hella FF50s use H7 lamps. The actual lamps I have in them are a hybrid, a 65w H9 capsule on an H7 base. Known as the "H9 Burners" because of their intensity. The output is amazing. The little FF50s honestly have as good a range, and much, much better pattern than the H4 replacement headlight units (which are also Hella) with 65w/55w SilverStar lamps.

If you want more information, check out Susquehanna Motorsports Home Page. Friend of mine owns the company, so of course I have all Hella stuff on my truck and motorcycle....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool beans, man. Sounds like a winner.

I've always liked and used PIAA lights. Mostly cause they're so well made and nice-looking (and expensive), and they put out GREAT light at night.


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

I've used PIAA and Hella, mostly in SCCA and CARS rallying in the US and Canada, and at least in my applications, I've found the Hella stuff to be better suited for it. Price-wise I think they are relatively similar, both being higher or lower on different types of lights. Personally, I will continue to stick with the Hella stuff. Its strong as hell, has excellent mounts and doesnt bounch or vibrate much, and the optics, I believe, are superior to the PIAA stuff.

But to each his own. I'll try to get some pics of my front end in the next day or two.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

miguel said:


> they make a kit to swap your reg. light to halogen this might be another idea


Yes, I've seen these Bosch (or Hella?) kits For $100 Canuck bucks. I wondered how good they are.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Regular headlights ARE halogen. At least, regular replacement bulbs should be.


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Best thing you can do to improve the lighting from stock is to replace the sealed beam units with new light housings that take H4 lamps. Sealed beam lights are crappy. The reflectors are cheap, intended to replaced when the lamp blows. Further the optics and fluting in the glass is poor.

A good set of replacement units, with high quality H4 lamps will make a huge difference. Yes, your sealed beam lights are halogen, but good H4 halogen lamps have much better output. Also, if you are really interested, you can get kits to convert an H4 lamp system to an HID ballasted system, for that "new luxury car look".

As of last week, I am how running the following:

Hella 6054 H4 Conversion Kit with Osram 85/80w "Burner" lamps
Hella FF50 Fog Lights (in bumper) with Osram 65w H9/H7 "Burner" lamps
Hella FF1000 Driving Lights (center mount on bumpber) with 55w Osram 2100lumen 3200k lamps


----------

